# In search of the the lost Molcajete



## kjurica (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear All,

I have been trying to find a supply store, on-line dealer, etc. etc. for a large Molcajete that is used as a serving bowl for Mexican cooking (i.e. basicaly fish stews, chicken and/or beef Molcajete, etc.). 

I was in Mexico last year and was asked to critique a fish based stew that was served in a Molcajete. However, I have not been able to find any restaurant supply store or Website that I could purchase such an item from. I have all but exhausted the Internet without any such luck. All that I can find are molcajete used for the grinding of spices and/or salsa/Guacamole prep.

I need the authentic Mexican basalt (volcanic rock) version not the modern cement and granite version. It should hold approx 5 cups.

Can anyone out there point me in the right direction?!

Chef in need,

Ken


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Since you said you exhausted the internet perhaps you already ran across this.
http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/cItems.asp?i=3&c=14


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hope this helps

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/pDetail.asp?i=3&p=90


----------



## kjurica (Mar 11, 2005)

Cape Chef and chrose,

Thankyou for the Link.

Unfortunately I've been there and the sive of the Molcajete is only 2 cups (basic grinding size). The size used for serving is approx 5 cups; same basalt volcanic rock though.

Thanks again for your reply.

Ken


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Really? I'm kind of surprised. On the page I sent it had the Grande that lists at 11"-13" without the head. It doesn't list the depth but it looks to be in the neighborhood of 4"-6". Which I would think would hold more than 2 cups. (Mind you I said "think" and we all know that doesn't hold much water either  )


----------



## kjurica (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello again, chrose,

Thank you for the link. You're right, the link that you sent to me does have a large version (grande) of the Molcajete, in thePig version.

Much thanks, again,

Ken


----------

